# GemmaLeanne's THIS IS IT!! finally -- updated birth story + pics!



## GemmaLeanne

so at 11:30pm i was sitting watching a film with OH when i felt like i pee'd myself :haha: i sat bolt upright and turned to him saying 'i think my waters just went' went off to the toilet couldnt figure it out as my bladder was quite full, but after a quick sniff dohh:) it smelt like AF so i was quite convinced. nothing happened then for about 30 minutes when i got another trickle so went to put a pad on and still getting trickles with every contraction.

at 12:30 we decided we should get the last minute things ready into DDs bag etc and thats when the first contraction hit. immense pressure in my back which bought all the memories of DDs labour flooding back :coffee: and i realised what i was in for once again! contractions have been coming every 10 minutes since, they did come down to 8 mins but i had a bath which seemed to space them back to 10, consistantly 10 and pretty painful at the moment but i can still just about talk through them.

rang my mum to pre-warn her and now just patiently waiting. i should really try to get some sleep but i think the adrenalin is keeping me awake, i just feel so restless and like im on a buzz :coffee:

will probably be ringing the hospital in about an hour just to inform them etc and heading in when contractions are 5 minutes apart (as were quite a drive away so dont want to leave it much longer than that) fingers crossed ill be updating soon with my birth story! :happydance:

another contraction just hit. alot more painful and 8 mins from the last.. progression! :thumbup:


---------------------------------------------------------

at around 4am contractions reached 5 minutes apart and we set off for the hospital only to be told i was still thick and posterior and only 2cms so was sent home again :(

by 5:30 we were home and having had only 3 hours sleep the night before i decided it was best to try and doze between contractions which im glad i tried because it DID help! i got up at 7:30 and asked OH to run me a bath as they were still 5 mins apart, but by this point i was crying in pain and begining to need pain relief. OH managed to get me a bath ready but by this point theyd jumped from 5 mins to 2 mins apart and i began feeling very anxious and felt alot of pressure so i told my mum to ring my dad i needed to go back in now!

dad turned up and got us to the hosp, i was checked straight away and was 5cms so i was asked what pain relief i wanted i opted for the epidural so she called through and got the anestatist to get ready and we went up to the ward. got there and she put the cannular in my hand a drew the bloods whilst detailing the risks, i stood up next to the bed afterwards whilst she prepped the epi trolley as it was easier to stand up, and with that the rest of my waters gushed out all over the floor :( for some reason i began getting really anxious now and OH could see this, i began saying i felt like i needed to push and all they kept telling me was you were 5cms less than 30 minutes ago lets get the epidural in and see whats going on... well OH insisted that before they put the epi in they examine me. in the middle of all the fuss i decided i needed the toilet. i sat down emptied my bladder and with that i felt an almighty drop in my pelvis and an intense urge to push, with that contraction my body went into auto pilot and began pushing on its own!
i screamed that she was coming, and had it not been for OH relaying this information to them 4 TIMES before they would come to me, theyd have never got to me in time. at this point her head was begining to crown whilst i was slouched forward other the toilet bowl and they were telling me i wasnt to push and that i needed to get back to the bed. so with my hand on her head i managed to get to the bed (in an akward position ill admitt, and i was absolutely terrified by this point everyone said id just turned almost blue as the colour had drained out of me) i began to push and im sorry but.. to those who said babys head crowning burns and stings a bit.. well i think its alot more than that! i felt like i was being sawn apart with a chainsaw :haha: her head emerged, but then her shoulders became wedged and it took two midwives to push my legs far back and another to pull her out. she came out 3 big pushes later very bue and not crying from the shock. it took about a minute to stimulate her enough to cry, but once she did the blood flow returned almost instantly and pinked her up.

i delivered the placenta (stangest feeling ever.. with DD id had an epidural so didnt feel this) whilst Abbie breastfed :) and then was offered gas wilst she checked me for tears but i refused and just bit the bullet i wanted it over with ASAP. no tears, just a few grazes which im so happy about considering the speed of her delivery and her getting stuck etc.

we were sent back up to the ward a few hours later and discharged within 2 hours.we were home by 4:30!

So after officially 7 hours of labour, including only 30 minutes of active labour (5-10cms) and 10 minutes pushing, with no pain relief from start to finish. I'm proud to announce the birth of the newest addition to our family.. Abbie Gemma Lamont, 7lb 5oz -- born @ 9:10am on the 6/5/12. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LeighAnne

Woo hoo!!! So exciting!! Can't wait to hear your story!! I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## miracles11

congrats and goodluck! cant wait to read birth story.


----------



## zizii

Omg I'm jealous :( 

Best of luck!!! Don't forget to update !!! And please throw some labour fairy dust on me!!! Xxx


----------



## GemmaLeanne

zizii said:


> Omg I'm jealous :(
> 
> Best of luck!!! Don't forget to update !!! And please throw some labour fairy dust on me!!! Xxx

:dust:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations!! Good luck :)


----------



## swood9

Good luck, I'll be stalking for updates!


----------



## kobrinfamily

Good Luck, Hope the LO is here for you soon!!


----------



## MegnJoe

Good luck!


----------



## crazylady5

good luck hun :) thinking of you! x


----------



## jade1991

Yay :) finally!! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## GirlRacer

yay good luck :D hope everything goes well xx


----------



## smurff

oh congrats im so jealous, good luck thinking off you x


----------



## Blizzard

Woo! Good luck! XXXX


----------



## GemmaLeanne

thanks everyone :) birth story added to first post! <3


----------



## taperjeangirl

she's beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## xarlenex

What a beauty! :cloud9: congrats!


----------



## babyful

X


----------



## MumToBe2012

She's gorgeous congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Beee

Thank goodness your OH was firm enough to make them listen! How dramatic! But worth it, she is beautiful, congratulations :happydance:
xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Wow! Clever you! I hope my labour goes a bit like yours, this is my second! Huge congratulations to your family!!! xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations on you beautiful little girl :flower: 

I'm sorry the hospital staff didn't listen to you. That really annoys me. ALOT. We know our own bodies. I wasnt listened to either!

Glad all went well, and well done you x


----------



## rn2011

Congrats!


----------



## artiste_

Congratulations. She's beautiful. I don't know why they don't listen when women say the baby is coming. They must see quick labors often enough.


----------



## zabka78

AWWW congratulation and Thank you for sharing your Amazing Birth story , your baby girl is Beautiful !


----------



## Maviyildiz

Love your story. Congrats!
And yeah, why don't they listen? As many similar stories as I have read on BNB, they must see this stuff alot?


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Congratulations shes a beauty! , And what a brave lady for doing it au natural! _


----------



## stickylizard

omg she is absolutely gorgeous! congrats! xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Aaaawww congratulations she is gorgeous! xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats! :)


----------

